# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση Philips] Πρόβλημα σε Philips 58PFL9955H

## mliapis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
Έχω μία τηλεόραση Philips 58PFL9955H η οποία έχει το εξής πρόβλημα.

Η τηλεόραση βγάζει μία κάθετη λωρίδα πλάτους περίπου 5 εκατοστών. Υποψιαζόμενος τι περίπου μπορεί να είναι και μετά από ψάξιμο στο ιντερνετ αποφάσισα να ανοίξω την τηλεόραση και οι υποψίες μου επιβεβαιώθηκαν. Λόγω εισροής υγρού στην κάτω πλευρά, η σύνδεση ενός από τα Ribbon που συνδέει το Panel με τον Controller (εκτιμώ ότι είναι Controller, δεν είμαι και ειδικός) έπαθε ηλεκτρόλυση (και πιθανώς και κάποιο κομμάτι της πλακέτας, δεν είμαι όπως είπα ειδικός) με αποτέλεσμα να δυσλειτουργεί το συγκεκριμένο τμήμα της τηλεόρασης το οποίο ελέγχεται από το υπόψη Ribbon. Έχω δει στο internet πως γίνεται επισκευή κάποιας αντίστοιχης βλάβης, φυσικά όμως δεν έχω την τεχνογνωσία να το κάνω. Δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι τόσο δύσκολο. Παραθέτω και φωτογραφίες της περιοχής για να έχετε καλύτερη άποψη.
IMG_20181116_133248.jpgIMG_20181116_133938.jpgIMG_20181116_133815.jpg
και σε αυτή την φωτό το πως είναι γενική εικόνα από την περιοχή (πάνελ και σύνδεση με ribbon)IMG_20181114_063034.jpg

Η ερώτηση είναι μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος τεχνικός (ή και ιδιώτης, ξέρω 'γω) ο οποίος να μπορεί να επισκευάσει την συγκεκριμένη βλάβη;; Δυο τεχνικούς που πήρα δεν μπορούσαν να το φτιάξουν (ο ένας μου είπε για αλλαγή Panel, το οποίο όμως δεν είναι χαλασμένο και ο άλλος ότι δεν έχει τα κατάλληλα εργαλεία). Είναι κρίμα γιατί είναι ωραία τηλεόραση, αν και σχετικά παλιά. 

Θα παρακαλέσω για οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια μπορείτεIMG_20181116_133242.jpg. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## xani

Καλησπερα καταρχην καθαρισε την πλακετα, στην πρωτη φωτο βλεπω και ζημια στο flex
επισκευαζεται σχετικα ευκολα ενοειτε  θες και αναλογο εξοπλισμο ομως, μαλλον την επλυνε ο πελατης σου με αζαχ .Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46210

----------


## mliapis

Ναι η ζημιά έγινε από γυναικείο χάρι, με άζαξ. Εγώ δεν ξέρω να την επισκευάσω σε καμμία περίπτωση, δεν είμαι του αντικειμένου. Υπάρχει κάποιος που μπορεί να το επισκευάσει όμως, (εννοείται επι πληρωμεί), ξέρετε κάποιον;;

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Μύρωνα,
χρησιμοποίησε μία μαλακή οδοντόβουρτσα και με καθαρό οινόπνευμα καθάρισε πολύ καλά και προσεκτικά
όλα τ΄ άλατα που έχουν σχηματιστεί πάνω στη T-Con Board αλλά και στο flex καλώδιο και δοκίμασε τη
τηλεόρασή σου.
Από τις φωτογραφίες δεν φαίνεται να ΄χει προχωρήσει η βλάβη σε κάποιο IC του Timming Controller.
Είναι πολύ πιθανό μετά τον καθαρισμό να λειτουργήσει σωστά η συσκευή σου.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

mikemtb73 (25-05-19)

----------

